# help!



## hillgate69 (Jun 14, 2009)

morning all


I am trying to find the info here but cant see the thread that was here. we are moving over 15th August with our UK car but I cant find the thread on what to do with it once we have arrived there! I know its complex and could be costly so any help would be appreciated! also if anyone know where to buy a relativley cheap 1.9 satellite dish then that would be awesome


thank you in advance!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hillgate69 said:


> morning all
> 
> 
> I am trying to find the info here but cant see the thread that was here. we are moving over 15th August with our UK car but I cant find the thread on what to do with it once we have arrived there! I know its complex and could be costly so any help would be appreciated! also if anyone know where to buy a relativley cheap 1.9 satellite dish then that would be awesome
> ...


The car thing is called "Matriculation" I believe, so do a search for that and see what comes up. If you're a tourist you can drive on UK plates for 6 months I think??, but if yyou are a resident here then you only get 30 days!!! Altho I´m sure someone will be along with help 

As for Sat dishes, look at the newspapers on line "the sur in english", "Friday ad" and see whats available in the area you're moving to!

Jo xxx


----------

